# Need help identifying an older Belknap



## badglas (Mar 13, 2014)

Evening all. I'm looking for some help identifying my old Belknap bicycle. Not sure of the year or model. Serial # is located on the frame where the seat post drops in. The number is OH144218.













Thanks for any help!

Ron


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 13, 2014)

*Huffman*

Looks like a 1950 huffman built bike a great rider


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2014)

*I'm thinking Huffman also*

Can't wait to see the cleanup on this one. Cool bike.


----------



## badglas (Mar 13, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Looks like a 1950 huffman built bike a great rider




Thanks Oldnut. I have taken many rides on it. It is so much fun to see the looks on folks faces when they see you riding it. My riding days are over. I have several people who want to buy it, but I have no idea of what it's worth. I thought I'd start by trying to identify it and go from there. I welcome any info anyone is willing to share.

Ron


----------



## badglas (Mar 13, 2014)

*Just Maintained*



57 spitfire said:


> Can't wait to see the cleanup on this one. Cool bike.




Thanks! I've always loved it. I have only washed it and tried to keep the surface rust under control over the years. As far as I can tell, it has not been restored at all. I tried to keep it that way. I believe it would clean up pretty easily in the right hands.

Ron


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool bike, Ron! 

Here's a 1950 Belknap catalog page showing your model.. It's the Standard equipped 26" model. Belknap offered a lesser model without headlight and chainguard as well as Standard Deluxe and Super Deluxe versions of the "Blue Grass" models. 






And here's a pic of my '51 Belknap Blue Grass Standard Deluxe for comparison...






Martyn


----------



## badglas (Mar 13, 2014)

*1950 Belknap*

Thanks Martyn. I'm going to sell it. What would you guess it's worth? I hate to get rid of it, but I no longer ride.

That's a nice bike you got there!

Ron


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks! Being a basic non-tank model, there's not a great deal of value in it to most collectors, but it's relatively uncommon to see a Belknap-badged bike of any kind. I'm guessing $150 - $250 price range would be about right as it is. Cleaned up it may bring a little more. An ebay auction can be a good way to determine value, or just offer it in the For Sale section on this site at a price you're happy with. I'm sure it'll find a good home!


----------

